# Xen and windows7

## rsnfunky

Hi All,

I have installed XEN on my Gentoo machine and the Dom0 works perfectly. 

I am facing problems in starting the windows7 guest.

Current System Installation - 

/dev/sda1: Windows 7

/dev/sda2: Gentoo

/dev/sda3: swap

/dev/sda4: windows d:

Grub is installed in /dev/sda

My windows xen config is as under -

```
import os, re

arch = os.uname()[4]

if re.search('64', arch):

    arch_libdir = 'lib64'

else:

    arch_libdir = 'lib'

kernel = "/usr/lib/xen/boot/hvmloader"

builder='hvm'

memory = 1024

# Should be at least 2KB per MB of domain memory, plus a few MB per vcpu.

shadow_memory = 8

name = "win7"

vif = [ 'type=ioemu, bridge=xenbr0' ]

acpi = 1

apic = 1

disk = [ 'phy:/dev/sda,hda,w' ]

device_model = '/usr/' + arch_libdir + '/xen/bin/qemu-dm'

#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

# boot on floppy (a), hard disk (c) or CD-ROM (d)

# default: hard disk, cd-rom, floppy

boot="c"

sdl=0

vnc=1

vncconsole=1

vncviewer=1

vncpasswd=''

vfb = [ 'type=vnc' ]

serial='pty'

usbdevice='tablet'

vif    = [ 'ip=192.168.1.101, vifname=veth1' ]

name = 'win7'

```

when I start the windows domain using xm create win7.cfg, I get the grub prompt and when it starts to load windows I get a BSOD and the vnc window closes.

How do I resolve this issue.

----------

## Hu

Is this a regression?  Why are you using Xen instead of KVM?

----------

## machinato

 *rsnfunky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My windows xen config is as under -
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hi!

Are you sure about the syntax of this line?

As far as I can remember, it should be 

```
phy:/dev/sda1,hda,w
```

Just my 5 cents to the topic...

----------

